# Pigs in a Mud Hole Cake



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

So here's a cake I made all by myself for my FFA Banquet last week!

















So it's a round chocolate cake with Kit Kats around the edge to make it look like a barrel. The "frosting" on top is actually Nutella (I'm an addict lol) and the pigs are made out of non-toxic model magic since the recipe calls for fondant pigs but we don't live near a cake shop. The rooster on the ground besides the cake is just a plastic toy and I don't know if y'all can see it, but there is melted marshmallow dripping down the side of the barrel that's supposed to be chicken poop. . And if course the whole thing is finished off with a little red and white gingham ribbon. Please comment and tell me what ya think!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Love it! Well done.  I've seen that online somehwere before


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice job! Very cute!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

That is so cute! Great job :thumb: But now I want some cake


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

So Cute!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Gosh it is cute. And now I want kit-kats lol. I never eat those.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Love it!!


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

PiccoloGoat said:


> Love it! Well done.  I've seen that online somehwere before


Yup google images was my inspiration!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That is soo dang cute, too cute to eat... almost.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

That's brilliant!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so cute!!! but now I want some nutella and kit kats..... lol


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Your cake is awesome! And it made me hungry, so now I have to find some chocolate cake...


----------

